# ISO of male and home for female in VA



## kayncli (Oct 20, 2016)

I have a friendly female who needs a good home and I'm in search of a friendly male needing a home. I rescued two pigeons, both are female. Ideally I was hoping they would bond to keep each other company but they hate each other and frequently fight when they are having their free flight time. I want them both to be happy and have companions to help them with egg sitting and company during the day while I'm at work. I love them both but I do think they need companionship. Please let me know if you can help! Thanks! Please note I'm not looking to breed, I just want the best situation for these pigeons and I can only have two in my home. I will not take my other female to a shelter or anything, she stays with me until an ideal situation is found where she will be happiest!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It unusual for 2 females not to get along. How were they introduced? Maybe they just need time to adjust.


----------



## kayncli (Oct 20, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> It unusual for 2 females not to get along. How were they introduced? Maybe they just need time to adjust.


I've had them for a few months now, for a week or so after quarantining the new girl for any diseases, I moved their cages in the same room, within viewing distance of each other. After that week of being near each other I let them have their free flight time together, which went alright at first but quickly turned into them chasing each other down and aggressively plucking feathers every time they are out together. I now let them fly separate times. (All free flight is monitored indoors) . I haven't seen any improvement in this aggression, the fact feathers are pulled is why I worried and figured it was a lost cause. I know scuffles happen, but that seemed troublesome. I'd love it if they would get along instead of rehoming! I just want them to have companionship since I know that is important. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You have had the second bird for about 2 months time, and I would think they would have gotten used to each other in 2 months. But if the first bird views the room as her area, then she may not like another bird in there. If that be the case, then she would probably have that problem with any new bird. Still odd that they would fight if 2 females.


----------



## kayncli (Oct 20, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> You have had the second bird for about 2 months time, and I would think they would have gotten used to each other in 2 months. But if the first bird views the room as her area, then she may not like another bird in there. If that be the case, then she would probably have that problem with any new bird. Still odd that they would fight if 2 females.


It happens in other rooms as well that neither are in much, and both have laid so confirmed female. It is definitely odd, I'm holding out hope they will calm eventually but until then I'm definitely keeping their happiness as my top priority!


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

What breed are these two?

And since it is sometimes very difficult to tell the sex, how do you know for sure they are both female?


----------



## kayncli (Oct 20, 2016)

Jr Brown said:


> What breed are these two?
> 
> And since it is sometimes very difficult to tell the sex, how do you know for sure they are both female?


Both are homing pigeons and both have laid eggs so I'm positive they're both female  one has male like tendencies though, very vocal and aggressive.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Isn't this the female that you got 2 months ago that you said acted very unfriendly and traumatized? Is that why you are rehoming her?
Give her more time and she just may come around. Sometimes it takes a while, particularly if they has been handled poorly in the past. Just accept her for the way she is, and she will in time become more accustomed to you. I have had rescues that took a year to be comfortable and learn to trust me. It's really worth it when they finally come to you because they know that you are not going to hurt them or push them further than they are ready.


----------



## kayncli (Oct 20, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Isn't this the female that you got 2 months ago that you said acted very unfriendly and traumatized? Is that why you are rehoming her?


Same pigeon, but she is extremely friendly now, actually so I was indeed being honest with my intentions for finding a home in my original post. Though at this point I'm thinking it was a bad decision to post? Sometimes it feels like there's a lot of judgment here even if that's not the intention. I'm just trying to make sure my pigeons are happy and am trying to put them first, not my feelings or attachments.


----------

